# Pvc Shooter I Put Together Today



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Had a slow day at work today so I scrounged around, found some supplies and put together a nice 5'shooter. Specs: 5' x 1/2" pvc core 3'x3/4" support tube, foam insulation grip, dishwasher drain adapter mouth piece and gold spray paint. I also put together a few wire nut darts. Not bad for rummaging through the junk pile.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

A couple pics....


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

A couple more..


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice! The pictures make it look like a copper alloy though...


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I sprayed it with a gold paint to give it a more metallic look. I like my PVC guns to look better than they really are


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Very good, what did you use for the mouth piece?


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Its a dishwasher drain adapter


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks good!!! So how does it shoot???


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

looks great....how did you get the 3/4 pipe over the 1/2in.?.....heat it?


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

cjb4u said:


> Looks good!!! So how does it shoot???


I havn't shot it much the few darts I made for it , were shorter than I like , and were a pain to load. However they were fast and hit where I pointed. I want to make some better darts to get a good idea how its gonna shoot.



superman365 said:


> looks great....how did you get the 3/4 pipe over the 1/2in.?.....heat it?


The gun is actually built from cpvc which has a different diameter than sch 40 pvc. The 3/4" was loose over the 1/2" I had to put a strip of gorilla tape between them to take up the slack, coated it whith spray trim adhesive, slid them together and ...tada a barrel is born .


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

sounds good....I'll have to check it out


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks good How do those wire twister darts shoot?


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> Looks good How do those wire twister darts shoot?


They are fast and hit hard, although they are too short to be really accurate . At longer distances they tend to hit sideways, but it was what I had on hand  With a longer dart the wire twisters work very well, they also work well as stun darts without a "dart" inserted.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

How do you find the paint your using holds up on pvc? Easy to scratch off or...? What paint do you prefer to use?


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I normally just use whatever I have on hand, but my experience has been that spray paint adheres very well. Some has scratched off over time, others are hard as rock.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

good, thanks, i'll give mine a shot.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Another good cover is a patterned duct tape ( camo, flames, zebra, etc. ), adheres very well, plus gives the gun some texture


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, I saw some of the tape offerings from duck. I might grab a few roles after Christmas and spruce it up.


----------

